# Good lakes?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

This isn't' just a ? for specifically walleyes, but does anyone know of any lakes within 45 mins of bismarck that have good fishing in the summer. I am new to the area and just like to get out with firends and my pup nd have a relaxing night, any suggest? Oh yeah im fishing from shore!
Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PM sent your way


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Chris ill give them a try!!


----------

